# Samba Error

## MarkSchell

Hello

I am having an issue with my samba server, about a week ago a user started getting an access denied on a set of files that she has used frequently for a long time now.

there has been no changes to the samba conf file or to any other major systems on the server.

Also she has not changed her domain password

Now the security for this particular file is not in the samba conf and I have been parachuted into this situation with very little information,  my main question is this:  

Is there anywhere else that the file security could be set that determines which users can access those files?

I don't want to just chmod the file because other users can access the files just fine.

Any help is greatly appreciated

----------

## Jimini

Can you reproduce the problem, also with other users / accounts? Which permissions are set for the file(s)?

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## MarkSchell

The other users as far as i know are working correctly, 

the permissions on the folder she is trying to aces are

drwxrwxr-x 4 root root

----------

## MarkSchell

an update to my problem it is now known that no one that is supposed to have access can access it

the person i asked to test didn't do a complete test they only surfed to it and didn't try and create a file

----------

## MarkSchell

problem solved, chmod 777 all of the directories

----------

